# Tool Talk >  Microburst causes planes to takeoff by themselves - video

## Jon

A microburst causes multiple glider tow planes to takeoff by themselves.

Microbursts are kinda like the opposite of tornadoes: the air moves downward and out instead of inward and up. They're rightly feared by pilots, and, in this 2:30 video, you can see why. This is at KAFF in Colorado Springs, CO.




Previously:

Drunk man steals airplane
1920s airplane wing walking
Airplane short takeoff/landing records
Wing snaps off airplane, whole-plane parachute deploys
Bird strike through Cessna 210 windshield
Aerobatic helicopter tricks
James Bond flies world's smallest jet through hangar in Octo*****
C-130s modified with rockets for hostage rescue

----------

baja (May 10, 2019),

carloski (Jul 15, 2022),

Loose Ctrl (Aug 18, 2017),

Scotsman Hosie (May 8, 2019),

Seedtick (Aug 19, 2017)

----------


## Loose Ctrl

When I was a pilot, we would use high winds for STOL. Some of the really light aircraft would instantly leave the ground when they were nosed into the wind. I think the shortest take off I had was 10 feet in a two place Glass Air with 40-knot winds down the pipe. One pilot of a Rans RV almost lost it and nearly ended up flipped.

----------


## Jon

I remember one of my very first lessons. The weather changed rapidly and we were getting tossed around in our 172. My instructor insisted on taking the controls (not that I objected!), and headed straight back to the airport, mumbling something about a microburst. We landed and taxied to the flight school parking lot, flopping and bouncing the whole way. I start to get out to tie down the plane; one of the few things I could do correctly at that point. My instructor stops me. Then another instructor came running out of the hangar, yelling "Stay in the airplane!", while he quickly tied it down. They later explained that our combined weight was the only thing keeping the plane on the ground.

Regarding STOL, this is one of my favorite aviation videos:

----------

Loose Ctrl (Aug 19, 2017),

Scotsman Hosie (May 8, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (May 11, 2019)

----------


## Loose Ctrl

I love balloon tire bush planes.

----------


## Jon

Nice GIF of, I don't know, maybe a 10-foot takeoff? Probably good headwind conditions, but the wind doesn't look that crazy. These talented bush pilots are almost flying VTOL craft.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (May 8, 2019)

----------


## Jon

I like this one too. HUGE headwind, but it shows how much headwind reduces necessary landing distance.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Loose Ctrl (Aug 23, 2017),

Scotsman Hosie (May 8, 2019),

that_other_guy (May 21, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (May 11, 2019)

----------


## Loose Ctrl

Never had a landing that short.

----------


## Jon

747 in an airplane boneyard dreams of its glory days.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (May 9, 2019),

BigBand (May 9, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (May 8, 2019),

Seedtick (May 8, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (May 11, 2019),

will52100 (May 8, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

just goes to show how air worthy those big birds are They've even got built in VTOL just add a really strong wind

----------


## PDXsparky

Without the 4 turbo fan jet engines or fuel, the airframe is quite a bit lighter. The interior seating might also have been removed.

----------


## Frank S

> Without the 4 turbo fan jet engines or fuel, the airframe is quite a bit lighter. The interior seating might also have been removed.



You are correct we don't know how many parts or whole systems may have been removed, for all we know it may be a completely gutted air frame but even at that there is still a significant amount of weight remaining. Here is the source of the clip, he says there were gusts of up to 100 MPH.


Read the comments section the old girl just wants to fly 1 last time

----------


## mwmkravchenko

I'm not so sure that this isn't a fake video. There are to many other objects that are nearby that should be moving around to if the wind is strong enough to lift this mighty machine.

----------


## Hoosiersmoker

Likely just the shell left. Instruments and controls all removed. Seating, interior panels etc. Nothing but an aluminum shell. Might want to look into anchoring that beast to the ground!

----------


## Toolmaker51

> I like this one too. HUGE headwind, but it shows how much headwind reduces necessary landing distance.



Airspeed is airspeed. Whether you are moving or not.

----------


## Frank S

> Airspeed is airspeed. Whether you are moving or not.



Yep; ever see a guy in a small plane misjudge the direction of the wind sock and try to take off in a Piper cub with 30 MPH cross wind gusts NOT Pretty.

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

nova_robotics (May 17, 2021),

Ralphxyz (May 17, 2021),

that_other_guy (May 21, 2021)

----------


## jackhoying

I bet that didn't end well

----------


## dagrizz

I managed to land a Cessna 182RG at Tucson during a series of m-bursts; first pass was a chicken run (never touched down, missed approach), second pass like a Globetrotters' game, but managed to stay grounded after two bounces. Needless to say, I waited for sunshine & clean britches before leaving.

----------

baja (May 18, 2021),

jackhoying (May 17, 2021),

lowracer (May 18, 2021)

----------

